# cubecart? free? where?



## getpretty (Feb 6, 2007)

I just went to cubecart's site and it's advertising the product at 69.95. I've seen several post for it to be free on here. how do i get if it for free?


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

CubeCart eCommerce - Free online shopping cart software.
go to downloads & register, cubecart is free if you keep their logo or whatever on it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, it's free from the cubecart.com website. The $69.95 price is only if you want to remove the "powered by cubecart" line from it.

From their front page:



> How much does it cost?
> To edit or remove our copyright we charge $89.95 $69.95 per domain* and you will be issued with a License Key. More Information
> 
> *CubeCart can be used at no cost if this information is NOT modified or removed.* Please read our License Agreement which applies to both version 2 and 3 for futher information.
> ...


----------



## getpretty (Feb 6, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## misterteepitting (Feb 3, 2007)

are other carts such as Zen or Mal the same way?? with a little logo or trademark link that is required somewhere on your site?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Zen Cart doesn't. I'm not sure about Mal's eCommerce.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Solmu said:


> Zen Cart doesn't. I'm not sure about Mal's eCommerce.


If you're using the stock templates with zen-cart, you have to leave the copyright notice at the bottom.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Rodney said:


> If you're using the stock templates with zen-cart, you have to leave the copyright notice at the bottom.



Correct. If you use original graphics/logos/etc., you are free to remove the copyright notice. If you want to be listed in their online showcase, you do need to leave a link back to Zen Cart though (but this is not required if you don't want to be in the showcase).


----------



## burgensteen (Jun 24, 2006)

I have to say CubeCart is the best of all in my opinion, they have by far the best support for the product,the 3rd part mod forum has just shut but a carbon copy of it is growing fast over at cubecartforums.org. The modders over there are first class, its the only ecommerce script I use + the easiest to alter yourself. (dont go by my site though, its not finished yet)


----------



## Weaknezz (Jul 22, 2007)

Does cubecart have different currencies? zen cart only have us dollars, uk pounds, puls two more. looking for something that can handle Norwegian Kroners .(NOK).. anyone?


----------



## craftmouse (Jun 7, 2007)

misterteepitting said:


> are other carts such as Zen or Mal the same way?? with a little logo or trademark link that is required somewhere on your site?


I use Cube Cart a free version of it, it just says Powered by CubeCart in my title bar along with the name of my site. You don't have to pay for it. You can get skins cheaply too and even having someone else install it and do it all isn't that much comparatively. 

Mal's e-commerce is not a shopping cart, not really. It's not at all like Zen Cart, OS Commerce, or Cube Cart it's just coded links.


----------



## craftmouse (Jun 7, 2007)

Weaknezz said:


> Does cubecart have different currencies? zen cart only have us dollars, uk pounds, puls two more. looking for something that can handle Norwegian Kroners .(NOK).. anyone?


There are options in CubeCart for other currencies as I've seen them but not sure if yours specifically is on the list. You might just check out their website. They have forums like this there and the people were very friendly when I was asking questions setting up my cart. Not sure if I'm allowed to post a link here, forums have so many rules but CubeCart 3rd Party Resources had information on it and CubeCart eCommerce - Free online shopping cart software. has a forum there that is very active. I've been very happy using the system it's much easier to get around in than ZenCart which I tried for all of 1 day *blegh* the admin panel is a mess.


----------



## Weaknezz (Jul 22, 2007)

Figured it out, just had to "make" my own currency, hehe. 
Now i just have to figure out how to put in sizes...


----------



## craftmouse (Jun 7, 2007)

Weaknezz said:


> Figured it out, just had to "make" my own currency, hehe.
> Now i just have to figure out how to put in sizes...


In the admin panel under Catalog there is something called Product Options it's a little confusing to set up. Once you get your sizes in if you are selling all the exact same sizes on all shirts then you just have to do it once then use the Quick Add tool at the top.


----------



## craftmouse (Jun 7, 2007)

Weaknezz said:


> Figured it out, just had to "make" my own currency, hehe.
> Now i just have to figure out how to put in sizes...


 
Oh yeah almost forgot, if you sell say 3x shirts for a little more than others you can assign the additional cost there too in the options. So you can set up your option such as Size then assign attribute all your sizes and then edit those to have specific pricing if you bump up the cost on larger shirts or bump down the cost on child size for example. 

Hope that helps. I've also noticed sometimes the cart will get 2 versions of the same thing in the system, its a bug that I've not figured out how to fix so I just leave them in the cart twice. *shrugs*


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Weaknezz said:


> Does cubecart have different currencies? zen cart only have us dollars, uk pounds, puls two more. looking for something that can handle Norwegian Kroners .(NOK).. anyone?


Yes, cubecart can support different currencies.


----------



## Weaknezz (Jul 22, 2007)

But i can only get the sizes to "be static". Only medium for example. I've added in 3 values, but can only choose one of them afterwards?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Weaknezz said:


> But i can only get the sizes to "be static". Only medium for example. I've added in 3 values, but can only choose one of them afterwards?


You can add each value (size) to a product on the add value screen. Let me know if you need a screen shot.


----------



## Weaknezz (Jul 22, 2007)

Nah, just got it. Haha, thanks anyways..


----------



## Charms4all (Jan 29, 2007)

Call me blonde (which I'm not) but i have been trying to figure out what one to down load free at cube cart.. It is asking to pay for one of the items listed.
what i clicked on was buy now... although it is free.. then it makes me make a choice what to purchase like the below.. I guess i need to know what download exactly do i download for the free version... I may not even use it so i would like to try before i spend money on it... (nope i am not a blonde)  HELP! Thanks in advance!
*Copyright Removal Code & 3 Months Support Access* 
You are not allowed to remove the notice unless this option is purchased. Please read our license agreement for further info. *Support Access:* 3 Months* (Worth $44.85)
* If you already have support access this will be added onto your remaining time.
1$89.95
(£44.98)2$79.95
(£39.98)6$69.95
(£34.98)11+$59.95
(£29.98)*Installation Service & 1 Month Support Access* 
One of our professional developers will install CubeCart for you. *Support Access:* 1 Month* (Worth $14.95)
* If you already have support access this will be added onto your remaining time.
Each$29.95
(£14.98)*Top Up Technical Support* 
If you have run out of support time or wish to top up your existing amount please enter the quanity of months you desire. 3$14.95
(£7.48)6$12.95
(£6.48)12+$9.95
(£4.98)


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

https://www.cubecart.com/site/helpd...ads&_a=viewdownload&downloaditemid=56&nav=0,5


----------



## Charms4all (Jan 29, 2007)

Thank you so very much! 

Jess


----------

